

Buzzword, Adobe's slick new online text editor - izaidi
http://buzzword.acrobat.com

======
arockwell
Buzzword doesn't really impress me that much. I don't see anything that really
sepearates it from Google Docs. However, the ConnectNow virtual meeting site
looks like it might have some real potential. The screen sharing aspect of
looks incredibly useful, unfortunately I don't have anyone I know online to
give it a proper demo. I'll have to try this out tomorrow at work.

~~~
izaidi
Its interface is what I find most impressive about it, but functionality-wise
the commenting and reviewing features are really nice -- there's a floating
icon that lets you nestle comments into the margin and if you click on a
comment it spotlights the region of the text it refers to. I've been in a lot
of situations where this sort of thing would've come in handy, and combined
with the other collaboration features they're introducing, it could make for a
pretty great setup.

------
ScottWhigham
No thanks. I looked and, instead of telling me what it is, it asks me to
register.

------
avinashv
This is hardly new. I read about it on TC maybe 15 months ago.

